# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  sistem tjeter operimi

## ateko

macbook e kam te ndare ne dy particione. nje me sitem dhe tjetri per arkiva. a mundem te instaloj te ky particion linux,apo duhet te perdor ndonje software per driver virtual

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Perdor Paralels menyra me e mire per virtual os machines

----------

